# Shostakovich's 4th and 5th link?



## McLennonSon (Jan 6, 2015)

Through recent study of the fourth symphony, I have discovered something that may or may not be a coincidence. In the beginning/middle of the second movement of the fourth symphony, (or rehearsal mark 123), the violins begin a waltz-ified version of the "main theme" of the first movement, in the 5th symphony. Does anybody know why?


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Not exactly a why, but Shostakovich is well know for quoting himself in larger and small bits throughout his career! So it is really a bit of his style (if I'm allowed to call it that!)

/ptr


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I can't say I've ever spotted this, but it's certainly interesting when such things are mentioned. I'm probably putting spin on this where none exists, but I wouldn't be surprised if DSCH wanted to surreptitiously refer to a work which he felt would get him into further trouble (hence his locking the 4th away for 25 years) by alluding to it in a 'replacement' work, the 5th, which was more likely to find favour.

Yeah, I know - absolute poppycock, but it might have made a nice story. :lol:


----------

